# 12 things to consider as we closed the door on one of the most horrible years of our lifetime



## daspyknows (Jan 3, 2021)

Here are 12 things to consider as we closed the door on one of the most horrible years of our lifetime:

1. The dumbest thing I ever bought was a 2020 planner.

2. I was so bored I called Jake from State Farm just to talk to someone. He asked me what I was wearing.

3. 2019: Stay away from negative people. 2020: Stay away from positive people.

4. The world has turned upside down. Old folks are sneaking out of the house & their kids are yelling at them to stay indoors!

5. This morning I saw a neighbor talking to her dog. It was obvious she thought her dog understood her. I came into my house & told my cat. We laughed a lot.

6. Every few days try your jeans on just to make sure they fit. Pajamas will have you believe all is well in the kingdom.

7. Does anyone know if we can take showers yet or should we just keep washing our hands?

8. This virus has done what no woman has been able to do. Cancel sports, shut down all bars & keep men at home!

9. I never thought the comment, “I wouldn’t touch him/her with a 6-foot pole” would become a national policy, but here we are!

10. I need to practice social-distancing from the refrigerator.

11. I hope the weather is good tomorrow for my trip to the Backyard. I’m getting tired of the Living Room.

12. Never in a million years could I have imagined I would go up to a bank teller wearing a mask & ask for money.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 3, 2021)

Lmao only funny because it's true


----------



## old sarge (Jan 3, 2021)

That was rich


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 3, 2021)

So true!

Ryan


----------



## goldxp (Jan 3, 2021)

Amazing list XD 
My 2020 planner made it through until March before collecting dust.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 3, 2021)

So true, DK, so sadly true.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 3, 2021)

goldxp said:


> Amazing list XD
> My 2020 planner made it through until March before collecting dust.



Ha!! Gotcha beat.  It was Apr 1 before things ground to a halt for me.
Gary


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 3, 2021)

LOL, all funny because they're true, sadly.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 3, 2021)

Ahhh, I needed that. The dog one cracked me up.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 4, 2021)

So life does change. Can't say I have a favorite one for more than one is a true fact to day.

Warren


----------

